# SenChief Petty Officer Thomas Valentine - NSWDevGru



## Ravage (Feb 15, 2008)

> *Navy identifies SEAL killed while parachuting in Arizona*
> 
> The Navy on Thursday identified a decorated Navy SEAL who was killed during a parachute training exercise in Arizona.
> 
> ...









http://hamptonroads.com/2008/02/navy-identifies-seal-killed-while-parachuting-arizona


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 15, 2008)

RIP


----------



## car (Feb 15, 2008)

Fair winds and following seas.

RIP


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 15, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Spartans_Own (Feb 15, 2008)

Rest Easy Warrior, You've earned it!


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 15, 2008)

RIP

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 15, 2008)

Rest easy Sailor Warrior.

Your watch is over.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 15, 2008)

RIP, SEAL, fair winds.


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 15, 2008)

This breaks my heart. 

He's in permanent free fall now.  Rest in peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 15, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 15, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 16, 2008)

Rest peacefully,

And thank you for all you have done


----------



## AWP (Feb 16, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 19, 2008)

RIP Brother. Fair winds.


----------



## Tricia (Apr 9, 2008)

I sent this to Tom's father in law... he says Thank you for all the love!!!


----------



## Ravage (Apr 19, 2008)

HiRes

RIP SeniorChief


----------



## hidesite (Apr 19, 2008)

God's Speed.


----------



## Pete031 (Apr 19, 2008)

Rest In Peace....


----------



## Hoot1289 (Apr 29, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## jdl141 (May 8, 2008)

RIP Brother


----------



## Onemoretime (May 8, 2008)

Rest easy Warrior.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 13, 2014)

Can't believe how time has passed.  Raising a glass tonight.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, SEAL.


----------



## CDG (Feb 18, 2014)

RIP Senior Chief.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 27, 2014)

Rest in Peace. Blue Skies.


----------



## JHD (Feb 27, 2014)

REst in peace.  Godspeed.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 2, 2014)

Rest easy warrior


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 13, 2015)

Another year passed.  Raising a glass again tonight.







Note:  It also sucks that I had to scroll past 2 pages to get to this thread which was remembered only last year...far too many great warriors lost.


----------



## CBTech (Mar 2, 2015)

Didn't know him but a local and SEAL, Brad Cavner, lost his life last year on a jump and another DevGru Sailor died on an Arizona jump before him in 2013. I know it is a dangerous job and have experienced training tragedies during my service  but the eerie consistency of these accidents is hard to bare. Be safe. 

Fair winds and following seas, Frogmen.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 13, 2016)

8 years.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 13, 2017)

_Never_ forgotten!


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 14, 2018)

10 years of honor and remembrance.


----------

